

Ask HN: Why is the Internet being weird today? - danielson


======
chad_oliver
The internet is a massive thing. Chances are, any problem with the internet
will only be experienced in a small region. Thus, given that HN users come
from all over the world, statistically speaking it's just you.

~~~
danielson
Sometimes I feel like I can actually, like, _feel_ the data moving around.
It's very strange.

------
danielson
Or is it just me?

------
raghav305
its that time of the month ..

